# Mobi Books from Calibre compatible with KoBo Aura H20?



## DD

Sorry if this is repetitive.  I searched and couldn't find an answer.

I'm thinking of buying a Kobo Aura H20 as my second reader.  I will keep my Kindle Voyage.  Will all the mobi books that I already have in Calibre be compatible with the new Kobo or do I have to buy all new books specifically for Kobo?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I thought the Kobo devices used ePub . . . . but I don't have one so I'm not sure.

If you have mobi books that are not locked down with DRM, you should be able to convert them. If there IS DRM, then it's against the Terms of Service to remove it for any reason. Obviously stripping it to share freely or, worse, sell on, is wrong. But many people would say that if the reason is your own personal use on your own personal device there's nothing morally wrong with doing so.


----------



## DD

Ann in Arlington said:


> I thought the Kobo devices used ePub . . . . but I don't have one so I'm not sure.
> 
> If you have mobi books that are not locked down with DRM, you should be able to convert them. If there IS DRM, then it's against the Terms of Service to remove it for any reason. Obviously stripping it to share freely or, worse, sell on, is wrong. But many people would say that if the reason is your own personal use on your own personal device there's nothing morally wrong with doing so.


Thanks, Ann. From what I've read, Kobo uses both epub and mobi. I have a lot of mobi classics that are not DRM. I'd like to be able to view them on both devices. I think i will be able to but just checking to be sure.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DD said:


> Thanks, Ann. From what I've read, Kobo uses both epub and mobi. I have a lot of mobi classics that are not DRM. I'd like to be able to view them on both devices. I think i will be able to but just checking to be sure.


yeah . . . just did a quick look up of the specs and it does support both mobi and ePub based on the sales page. So if there's no DRM you shouldn't have a problem. Won't work with kindle books, most likely, without manipulation, though.


----------



## DD

Ann in Arlington said:


> yeah . . . just did a quick look up of the specs and it does support both mobi and ePub based on the sales page. So if there's no DRM you shouldn't have a problem. Won't work with kindle books, most likely, without manipulation, though.


I understand.


----------



## Jill Nojack

DD said:


> Thanks, Ann. From what I've read, Kobo uses both epub and mobi. I have a lot of mobi classics that are not DRM. I'd like to be able to view them on both devices. I think i will be able to but just checking to be sure.


I have an Aura H20 which I love. Reading in the tub? Heaven.

You can read in mobi format on the Kobo ereaders, but they won't format as nicely as an epub does. If you convert your mobi files to epub first, you may find they look better. The problem with the mobi files is things like chapter headings starting the next chapter in the center of the page, mostly. although with epubs you will often find that there is a lot of extra space at the bottom of the page.

In either case, the mobis will be readable if not beautiful.

I hope you enjoy your Aura H2O! I love being able to load any book I have in calibre with the browser on wifi (found in settings > beta features) if I turn on the calibre server.


----------



## DD

Jill Nojack said:


> I have an Aura H20 which I love. Reading in the tub? Heaven.
> 
> You can read in mobi format on the Kobo ereaders, but they won't format as nicely as an epub does. If you convert your mobi files to epub first, you may find they look better. The problem with the mobi files is things like chapter headings starting the next chapter in the center of the page, mostly. although with epubs you will often find that there is a lot of extra space at the bottom of the page.
> 
> In either case, the mobis will be readable if not beautiful.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Aura H2O! I love being able to load any book I have in calibre with the browser on wifi (found in settings > beta features) if I turn on the calibre server.


Thanks, Jill. I ordered it. Not used to the 7-10 day delivery period though. Prime has spoiled me!


----------

